# ? About Redfish



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

OK...I've burned enough gas looking for those stupid schools of big reds that I read about that I could've driven to Cuba and back. 

I'm not asking for anybody's "hotspots" or anything (it's not that kind of fishery anyway) just some general information. If I wanted to look for those big schools off the beach (or up in the bay or whatever) what are the variables I should be looking at?

Is it Tide? Wind? Time of day? Water temp? Water depth? Just give up and take up tennis?

About all I know to do is cruise the beach and look for birds diving. I'm seeing there's more to it than that. Any info that would help me be more efficient would be much appreciated.

Signed,

Frustrated in Fairhope.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

fish pinfish on the bottom of ledges on the outgoing tide just outside the pass, also try deep channel and holes.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Thanks bigrick. I was trying to find those schools*

up on top...but I really appreciate the feedback.

Is it hard to find pinfish this time of year?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

fly, I have caught quite a few reds, but only seen one "SCHOOL" in my life, and I was turned on to that school by a couple of our local captains on here that were so kind as to tell me EXACTLY where they were at that given time. They had been fishing those schools, for days and when I got there they were right where they said they would be. At that time it was just west of P.cola pass as you round Ft. McRae headed towards AL. Now this was months ago, but they tend to run that area. Birds are great but I saw no birds hitting the water that day, and the bull reds were so thick they turned the water red. I would cruise the beaches trolling gold spoons, stretch 20's untill you get a hit, once you find them you can sling bucktail jigs, (pink and white is always a fave), gold spoons, and my fave is a simple 3" new penny gulp shrimp on a jig. If you are wanting up to the minute locations, read the posts of some of these captains, and shoot them a PM, most are extremely nice and will not mind telling you where they are running, just be courteous to not crowd them when they have customers on their boats when you get there and all will be right with the world. good luck, and send us picts when you find them. I am recently boatless but will offer any help that I can if you ever have room for one more.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

CCC said:


> fly, I have caught quite a few reds, but only seen one "SCHOOL" in my life, and I was turned on to that school by a couple of our local captains on here that were so kind as to tell me EXACTLY where they were at that given time. They had been fishing those schools, for days and when I got there they were right where they said they would be. At that time it was just west of P.cola pass as you round Ft. McRae headed towards AL. Now this was months ago, but they tend to run that area. Birds are great but I saw no birds hitting the water that day, and the bull reds were so thick they turned the water red. I would cruise the beaches trolling gold spoons, stretch 20's untill you get a hit, once you find them you can sling bucktail jigs, (pink and white is always a fave), gold spoons, and my fave is a simple 3" new penny gulp shrimp on a jig. If you are wanting up to the minute locations, read the posts of some of these captains, and shoot them a PM, most are extremely nice and will not mind telling you where they are running, just be courteous to not crowd them when they have customers on their boats when you get there and all will be right with the world. good luck, and send us picts when you find them. I am recently boatless but will offer any help that I can if you ever have room for one more.


Thanks so much. I'd love to have you join me sometimes. I usually fish alone...guess I'm just a jerk :no: There's some great information in here. I'm hearing you say to troll for them until you find 'em. I'd love to try and get one on a fly.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are wanting one on a fly I would suggest finding them first, best way is visual, or trolling, cover more ground that way. Then start sending your fly to them, hell I would love to see that !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

CCC said:


> If you are wanting one on a fly I would suggest finding them first, best way is visual, or trolling, cover more ground that way. Then start sending your fly to them, hell I would love to see that !!!!!!!!!!


I know some guys that have done it on flies...but I can't find the damn things. Like I said, I've burned enough gas to have gone to Cuba and back. I just need to learn what factors to look for (tide, wind, water temp etc.).

I guess if it was easy everybody would be doing it.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Flyfisher,

The Bulls will be around for the remainder of the year and well into the Spring. There is no real rhyme or reason as to when or where they will "POP". I usually like to look for them early in the morning or around Mid Day. Birds are the primary target, run either the Beaches in either direction or run the Bay from 3 Mile to the Pass. 

Once the fish "POP" the birds will congregate over them and will give their location away. Make your run towards the school and shut down either up wind or up current let your boat drift into then naturally. You can present any lure or fly to the fish when they are feeding like this. They will hit anything... The Pass will have them everyday but that is a deep water fishery and totally different approach.

Some days they are everywhere, some days they just don't pop.. Keep running and gunning and you will quickly figure them out!! If you ever have any questions please feel free to ask!!!!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You heard it from one of the best there fly, brad is a great guy, and knows his reds !!!!!!


----------



## onthefly (Oct 22, 2011)

For what it's worth I landed 4 reds about 20 lbs on Veterans day 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/pass-11-11-a-101953/

All on the surface. The schools were so thick they looked like a sandbar. Obviously look for the birds, but for what it's worth when I caught these it was at the very end of the outgoing tide, and the bite died soon after dead low tide, which was around 8:30am. I saw multiple schools, one inside the bay off the NAS base sea wall, and the other two were out of the pass on the eastern side, almost around the corner into the gulf. I would definitely say they're more likely to be on the top in the morning than later.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Thanks Captain...I got a lot out of that.*



Brad King said:


> Flyfisher,
> 
> The Bulls will be around for the remainder of the year and well into the Spring. There is no real rhyme or reason as to when or where they will "POP". I usually like to look for them early in the morning or around Mid Day. Birds are the primary target, run either the Beaches in either direction or run the Bay from 3 Mile to the Pass.
> 
> ...



The main thing I heard was: " There is no real rhyme or reason as to when or where they will "POP". I usually like to look for them early in the morning or around Mid Day". 

I've been wondering if there were some trends I should look for (tides, time of day, water temp, wind direction etc.) but it sounds like that's not the case...just go and look. 

What's that old expression, "you pays your money and you takes your chances" :shifty:

Thanks again.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

*REDFISH limits INCREASED!*

Looks like come Feb. 2012 you guys can keep 2 per person...


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Are they changing the size limits too?


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

according to the article, quanity only; slot same 17" - 27"... but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## timbrs (Sep 2, 2008)

You could try the Dixie bar off the point of Ft morgan. Right outside the channel/right outside the pass on the east side. Always able to catch a bull or 10 there. When I say always I mean 75% of the time. Can keep one in AL. fun to catch, aint worth the trouble of cleaning to eat though IMO


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

flyfisher said:


> OK...I've burned enough gas looking for those stupid schools of big reds that I read about that I could've driven to Cuba and back.
> 
> I'm not asking for anybody's "hotspots" or anything (it's not that kind of fishery anyway) just some general information. If I wanted to look for those big schools off the beach (or up in the bay or whatever) what are the variables I should be looking at?
> 
> ...


FlyFisher, for finding the big reds some days can be difficult, but this time of year it's usually pretty good. But we've had some bad weather for the past 2 - 3 weeks, and with winds 15 - 20 it makes it hard to find them on top. If you do go out when it's a little windy try using some stretch 25 Manns lures in solid colors like pink and orange. 
Also, look for birds diving on bait pods. When trolling don't troll through the school with the boat, just make the lures go through the school; this takes a little practice but if done right, you'll hook up. If it's calm out and the birds are diving, get only within casting distance and toss out a 1.5 - 2 oz buck tail jig. I like to add a soft plastic like a laser tail or a curly grub on the buck tail; this helps get more bites. When it's calm out you'll usually see the fish on top. Just make sure not to run up on the school of fish too fast. I've seen many boaters run up into the school and wonder where they went. Just motor up slow as close as you can to get a good cast and you should hook a few.
Last thing, I use 30 lb braid for my main line and 24 -30" of 40 - 50 lb mono leader. 
Good luck to you. I hope this helps.
Tight lines.
Capt. John


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

fsu alex said:


> Are they changing the size limits too?


FSU Alex, from what I've heard the size limits are the same..
18 - 27" with a pinched tail.

I personally wish they would have kept it to one and made the size limits somewhere around 22" -30" something like that. JMO

Tight Lines.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Cover lots of water. A typical trip for me consists of a long drive (with several stops in between) from my house near Garcon all the way to the pass or around to the ICW. It's 11 miles from Garcon to the Pass and/or around to the beach bridge. Year long I will see reds on top I would say 30% of the time somewhere along the way... this time of year it's more like 50%. If you do the same route a lot you'll narrow down their locations where they regularly feed on top to a handful of areas... but I've seen them show up where you'd least expect too.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> FlyFisher, for finding the big reds some days can be difficult, but this time of year it's usually pretty good. But we've had some bad weather for the past 2 - 3 weeks, and with winds 15 - 20 it makes it hard to find them on top. If you do go out when it's a little windy try using some stretch 25 Manns lures in solid colors like pink and orange.
> Also, look for birds diving on bait pods. When trolling don't troll through the school with the boat, just make the lures go through the school; this takes a little practice but if done right, you'll hook up. If it's calm out and the birds are diving, get only within casting distance and toss out a 1.5 - 2 oz buck tail jig. I like to add a soft plastic like a laser tail or a curly grub on the buck tail; this helps get more bites. When it's calm out you'll usually see the fish on top. Just make sure not to run up on the school of fish too fast. I've seen many boaters run up into the school and wonder where they went. Just motor up slow as close as you can to get a good cast and you should hook a few.
> Last thing, I use 30 lb braid for my main line and 24 -30" of 40 - 50 lb mono leader.
> Good luck to you. I hope this helps.
> ...


Thanks Captain. It sounds like I just need to keep going. That's good information and I appreciate it.

Thx.


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

Cover as much water as possible and like everyone else said look for birds diving. Dont motor striaght into the schools stay on the outside, even though you can see the fish on top of the water there are some underneath on the outside of the school. Just keep up with the schools but try not bust them up or they will all go underwater and you will have to ride to relocate them again. I'm in Orange Beach so we are fishing the same water, it took me a little while to learn to catch them too. I use a 8" white curly tail grub with 1 3/8 ounce white jig head. You can get them at Mo Fishin Bait & Tackle at Zekes. Hope this helps.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Hey Seatrout,

Thanks for that. If you're in Orange Beach, I'm assuming you're fishing out of Perdido Pass and not Pensacola Pass?

Common sense tells me to concentrate nearer the pass (with the congregation of bait) but I've also run from Perdido Pass to Pensacola Pass. I know they can be anywhere but my question is this: Do they tend to congregate nearer the passes or can they be anywhere?


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm fishing out of Perdido Pass towards Mobile bay. I've caught them near the pass before but the 3 biggest bulls I have ever landed was about 400 yds off the beach straight out from the building on Gulf Shores State Park. It may just be where I found them each time but they were all 3 we're my biggest from there. Im also wanting to try to catch one on a fly this year as well. Im going to be learning this year on trying to fly fish for them, so Im kinda in the same boat with you on that.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Seatrout...I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

flyfisher...pm back at you


----------



## yingxuy (Dec 9, 2011)

I would certainly say, they are likely later in the morning than the top. I saw many schools within close NAS base Seaview, and the other two are through the east, almost into the bay around the corner.


----------

